# Cubase Soundkartentreiber Probleme



## Micha Hut (13. November 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich würde gerne Cubase Sx verwenden, aber das Programm findet meine externe Sounkarte (Alesis Multimix 8) nicht. Auf Reason läufts über den "DX Primärer Soundtreiber", der aber in Cubase nicht aufgeführt wird. der Sound kommt nur über das Mikrofon am Laptop selber an, es ist also die falsche soundkarte ausgewählt. Wie kann ich das ändern?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand hier helfen könnte!

Micha Hut

##EDIT 1##

jetzt habe ich bei Geräte konfigurieren bei VST Multitrack auf ASIO DirectX Full Duplex gewechselt. Jetzt funtioniert der Soundeingang über die externe Soundkarte.
Will ich jetzt allerdings REAASOn öffnen, um die Programme zu rewiren, erscheint die Fehlermeldung: Audio-Engine reagiert nicht. Bitte überprüfen sie ihren ReWire-Host".
Was ist denn da schon wieder los....vorhin ging das erst...aber als ich das rewire über den Geräte-Menü-punkt eingeschaltet habe, kamm ein lautes extremes Stör-Geräusch...
wie gehts hier weiter?

##EDIT 2##

So....ich unterhalte mich hier mit mir selber, komme aber schritt für schritt voran....
neues problem: wenn ich cubase starte und dann reason, funktioniert jetzt die verbindung, allerdings bekomme ich den sound nur auf das rechte ohr, links bleibt es stumm. starte ich reason alleine, habe ich ganz normal auf beiden seiten den sound...
wo liegt der fehler?


grüße
micha hut


----------



## devian82 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hehe... Den gleichen Ärger hatte ich auch schonmal! ;-)

Ich konzentriere mich jetzt mal auf Deinen letzten Edit!

Also, es macht nen Unterschied wenn Du Reason als Standalone oder im Duett mit Cubase ausführst... Wenn Cubase läuft und Du Reason startest, wird Reason sozusagen wie ein "Plugin" behandelt... 
Das heißt: Reason nutzt die in Cubase zur Verfügung gestellten Kanäle und geht dadurch nicht "direkt" über die Soundkarten- Ein-/ Ausgänge. 
Cubase ist somit primär Sequenzer und Reason ist ein" virtuelles Instrument"... Über das "Rewire" wird deshalb eine Verbindung und Synchronisation zwischen dem Sequenzer Cubase und Reason hergestellt. Wenn Du Reason mit Cubase als Sequenzer ausführst, übernimmt Reason automatisch die Audioeinstellungen von Cubase...

Um Reason jedoch über Cubase zu steuern, musst Du in Cubase die entsprechende Verbindung herstellen... Direkt in Cubase musst Du die Ein- und Ausgänge für Reason zuweisen. Du kannst also entweder nur den Stereo-Kanal von Reason aktivieren, oder bis x weiter Einzelkanäle, die Du dann innerhalb von Reason auf die Asio Eingänge von Cubase schaltest...

Schau einfach mal unter den VST- Verbindungen und Einstellungen nach wenn es trotzdem nicht klappt...Cubase "simuliert" quasi ein Mischpult und wenn da ne Einstellung nicht stimmt, zickt Cubase....

;-)


----------

